# Kit bleeding from belly



## Paully3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yesterday we had a doe kindle and she had 6 kits.  She is a first time mom.  When we checked the kits, one had some blood on the belly where the umbilical would attatch.  Fur had clogged it and it was mostly stopped up.  This morning when I went out to check on them, the special kit wasn't with the others.  It was somewhat cold but still alive.  It also looks like it had eaten somewhat but not as much as the others.   My wife is warming him and he's becoming more active.  Not near as much as the other kits but I imagine blood loss can do that.  Is there anything I can do to stop the bleeding so he can catch up?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 13, 2015)

there is a powder you can get called Kwik stop or try corn starch...the doe might lick it (probably wont hurt her) off so you'll have to watch it.

Good Luck and Welcome to BYH


----------

